# Hays video



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Just watched it on tapered versus straight cut bands, very good, just what I had come up with, but he actually proves it with a u tube video, and a chrony, (I was going to try that, but I shot my chrony, and it's in the shop) ,fine job Mr Hays, yeah, He's good at stuff like that.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Henry the Hermit posted a comparison table he did with tubes recently - single / pseudo taper / full loops. Its very interesting results wise - using his crony... (before he shot his)


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I' m gonna make a shield for the front of mine, costs too much for repairs, chronys are nice, but costly.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear that about your chrony. Hope it gets well soon!lol!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Chrony is re habbing at place of birth,. What I was doing when I screwed up was. Making a log of all , well 12 of my shooters, the type of bands/tubes, sizes dimensions, the different ammos, different frames, how fast each went, the accuracy at catch box, accuracy at 25 yards, Alla that kind of stuff, weelllll, the temp kept rising, humidity rising, then mosquitos swarmed, and I kept hurrying faster, then got fork hits (I never get fork hits) and then Chrony hit,$$&);:"#€, and that's my story. Aaarrrgggghhhhh!!!!!


----------

